# Video of Dooby ringing!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, I'm not going to flood you out with every little thing that Dooby does, honestly, but I just wanted to show you this little clip. Oh one other thing, Dooby never, ever, ever, sings outside of her cage.................untill today, she hasn't shut up since she woke up this morning, she's in her play tree whistling and singing, ringing like the phone and generally going for it in a big way.......I'm beginning to think that Dooby is a HE....I'm sort of 60/40 at the moment. LOL. Anyway, this is the clip. You will have to listen, the last couple of things she does is the "Dooby, Dooby Dooobyyyy!" sound, then the phone ringing!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He sure is noisy!!!  Sounds like he has a lot to talk about. Last night i had Bailee making sounds in my ear for TWO AND A HALF HOURS.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! I couldn't possibly have Dooby singing right in my ear....(s)he's so loud!!!

Of course Bailee can do no wrong though, he's a little darling!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I couldn't possibly have Dooby singing right in my ear....(s)he's so loud!!!


I'm sure he'll get the hang of singing in your ear in no time.  If he's as clever as Bailee he'll take great pleasure in sticking his beak right in your ear hole and then making the most unpleasant sound he knows.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How about the grinding beak sound..........that's a winner with me, it sets my teeth on edge every time. LOL.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> How about the grinding beak sound..........that's a winner with me, it sets my teeth on edge every time. LOL.


Oh i love that sound, it's happy tiel sound!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Is it really? Oh that is nice to know, wow, Dooby must be ecstatic!! LOL!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, birds will grind their beaks when they're happy and content.  Mine usually do it when they've exhausted their energy and are sitting on my shoulder ready for a nap.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww great video. Dooby sure has a lot to talk about. At lease this video made mine be quite for the time being.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Only 60/40....LOL Come on now try 100....


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How cute! I love the sound that he makes at 40 seconds, cute!


----------

